# Fried Shrimp Tacos (Mexico City Style)



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well being in Texas I make some variety of taco on a weekly basis. I got some shrimp and made up a revised batter last night with my normall trimmings and it was awesome so I though I would share.

15-20 count deviened and butterflyed shrimp

Batter:

Equal mix of pre-made corn meal fish fry (spicy) and flour. Add in equal parts of milk and beer to get the batter to a nice "paste" consistency. Dry off shrimp, lightly dust with flour then dip it into the bowl with the batter and deep fry.

Sauce:

equal portions of sour cream and mayo. stir in fresh juice from one large lime. stir in old bay and slap yo' mama spicy seasoning and stir well. Let chill in fridge for a few hours. do not add additional salt, old bay and slap yo mama has plenty! 

Tacos:

Warm up white corn tortillas in the microwave (just put them in a damp hand towel). Take two of the corn tortillas stacked, apply sauce, insert shrimp, put on diced green onions, LOTS of fresh cilantro and some matchstick carrots. Enjoy! (note: fresh cilantro/carrots are they key to bring this all together. also squeeze a few drops of fresh lime juice into each taco) Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, its 830 am and you're making me want to blow off work and go to Pattis.



Not cool!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hal,

The freshest shrimp is in the nearest bait shop. I'm thinking about shrimp tacos for breakfast. 2 dozen live shrimp from Hot Spots?


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Let me know how you like 'em!


----------

